# Learning multiple languages in the same time



## BasedowLives

Do you think it's a bad/good idea to try to learn multiple languages at the same time? I don't mean to be very fluent with these extra ones, just to be able to get around/survive/converse a little.

I, as of recently, have the resources to use those pimsleur cds for a few different languages. I'd like to learn more langauges (eg, arabic, portugues), but i'm not sure if that will hinder progress in Spanish or French. Would i be able to study arabic, portugues, spanish and french at the same time?

How have the multi-linguists here at WR done this?

So, tell me what you think!


----------



## jess oh seven

i think it might be easier to let yourself get to grips with one first, then start on another, especially if they're fairly similar. 

i'm at an intermediate/advanced level in Spanish, and we're expected to learn Portuguese from scratch, too. i can distinguish between them very well, written and spoken, but the fact that i know a lot more Spanish than Portuguese means when i attempt to speak Portuguese, i alter Spanish words and try to Portuguese-ify them . this will hopefully disappear a bit once i get going with Portuguese though. of course it does help in some way, as there are certain grammatical aspects which are similar. BUT i'm also doing Catalan and end up mixing up numbers and verbs and things with Portuguese, as i'm doing them both at a more or less beginners' level. i don't "mix up" Spanish with anything else though because it's fairly concrete in my mind as to how it works and its patterns and styles. 

i have no idea if any of that made sense.


----------



## alc112

I think it's a good idea to learn more than one language at once.
for example, I'm learing English and German.
The best of this way is that you can compare the grammar, the sentence structures, vocabuary etc in order to be more able to memorize them in both languages.
For example, the verb"misunderstand" in german is "missverstehen" (miss (mis) ver (under*) stehen (stand))
* ver is not the translation of under, it's just my comparison.


			
				jess oh seven said:
			
		

> BUT i'm also doing Catalan and end up mixing up numbers and verbs and things with Portuguese, as i'm doing them both at a more or less beginners' level. i don't "mix up" Spanish with anything else though because it's fairly concrete in my mind as to how it works and its patterns and styles.
> 
> i have no idea if any of that made sense.



I have the same problem!
I can say the numbers in enlgish very quickly but If I have to say them inGerman, I have to think more.
I always confuse with "sch" (german) and "ch" (english" when writing, in both languages!!


----------



## french_learner06

Hello,

As my name indicates, I am currently learning French.  I would rate my skills as intermediate.  

Lately, I've been interested in learning Brazilian Portuguese, and I have actually started learning using the Pimsleur CD's.

Are any of you learning more than one language simultaneously?  How successful have you been, and do you recommend it?  

I didn't know exactly which forum to put this question.  I appreciate any advice you might have - thank you. 

* J'apprends actuellement le français, et quoique je puisse me debrouiller en cette langue, je ne parle pas courrament.

Le Portugais, c'est une langue qui m'intéresse reçemment - j'ai même commencé à l'apprendre avec les CD's Pimsleur.

Est-ce une bonne idée d'apprendre deux langues en même temps, à votre avis?  Merci - et excusez-moi mon mauvais français!
*


----------



## marget

I began to study Spanish one year after I started learning French. I had no problem. Actually my understanding of the structure of one Romance language helped in learning the second one. Occasionally you'll get some interference; a French word will come to mind first when you're looking for a word in Portuguese, but that will pass. Go for it. Have fun!


----------



## Sallyb36

I studied French and Spanish at the same time, and it did give me some problems at first, I kept putting the wrong endings on verbs! 
However, I agree with Marget, I think it actually helps to learn 2 at the same time, and stops you from having a chance to ever get bored!  Occasionally now I'll think of the word I want in the wrong language first, but you get used to it.


----------



## Tatzingo

This is my take on it. Generally, I wouldn't start learning two languages at the same time, both from scratch. It would be quite confusing, especially if the languages are similar, eg. Japenese and Chinese or any two romance languages/any two scandinavian languages... I would advise starting to learn one of them first, then maybe after a year, when you've mastered the basics and acquired a degree of understanding and confidence in that language, you can begin learning the second... by which time of course, your understanding of the first language may indeed help you to understand the grammar/vocab of the second.... assuming they are related of course...

Tatz.


----------



## Vespasian

Some people don't recommend it.



> Once you reach an *advanced level* in your target language, you can start a new language, and still  work on perfecting the first one. But you cannot perfect a house without a roof.  Once you are able to read newspapers, listen to radio and TV and speak with  people on a variety of topics, you are ready to move on to another language. Of course,  all your life, you will keep adding new vocabulary and improve your fluency in the first  language, but this can be done simultaneously with learning a brand new language.



http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/guide/learning-two-languages-at-the-same-time.html


----------



## Sallyb36

I would say, don't limit yourself, go for it and see how it works for you.  We don't need to impose unnecessary limits on ourselves, if you want to try and don't find it too much then go for it.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I've studied English and German at the same time this year and the biggest problem was... they took too much time! In spite of this I'll study German and Portuguese next year.


----------



## french_learner06

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> I've studied English and German at the same time this year and the biggest problem was... they took too much time! In spite of this I'll study German and Portuguese next year.


So, how would you go about learning both languages (German, Port.) differently next time?


----------



## french_learner06

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> I studied French and Spanish at the same time, and it did give me some problems at first, I kept putting the wrong endings on verbs!
> However, I agree with Marget, I think it actually helps to learn 2 at the same time, and stops you from having a chance to ever get bored!  Occasionally now I'll think of the word I want in the wrong language first, but you get used to it.



So how are your French and Spanish?  Are you fluent in both?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

french_learner06 said:
			
		

> So, how would you go about learning both languages (German, Port.) differently next time?



Well, it will take about 12 hours a week (classes, transport, study). This year I had enough free time to do that. Next year... that's not sure, but I'll make an effort!


----------



## linguist786

In my school, I was the only dual linguist both @ GCSE and A-Level. (French and German). I had no problem whatsoever - in fact, learning one helped me understand the other better. And also (weirdly) everytime I learnt a word in one language, I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone by also learning it in the other one!

Just go for it - I'm sure you'll have no problem


----------



## panjabigator

I think it is a great idea!  Perhaps you may not understand a grammar structure in one language (perhaps reflexives for ex) and you get it perfectly in the other...the knowledge of one will help you with the other.  I say tackle it, but dont dilly-dally around.  Set a schedule for each and stick to it!  And keep us posted


----------



## Cracker Jack

Last year, I learned simultaneously 4 languages - Spanish, Catalan, French and German.  I had background in the first 3 but with German, it was zilch.  My Spanish was intensive and the rest were extensive.  I paid less attention with Spanish because I already had an advanced level.  I just completed 540 hours of Spanish in a span of 3 years.  But the best learning experience I had was total immersion.  I learned things not taught in school and I was forced to speak.  Although my majority of my classmates spoke English we only spoke Spanish.

I had background in French and Catalan having finished 240 hours of both respectively.  The advantage with Catalan is I am able to communicate directly with people. After our Catalan classes we talk Spanish.  But I compensated this by talking to other Catalans in their native language to their delight.  With French, I can speak basic decent sentences.  Although little by little I am now able to understand news and films.

With German, I had to dedicate more time especially with vocabulary and the gender-assignment of nouns and the grammar too.  I had just completed 130 hours of German.  I can do self-presentation because my level is beginner's.  

What a mess it had been.  I got mixed-up sometimes.  But studying 3 romance languages simultaneously,  I was able to correlate the structures of each of them.  It makes me smug if people comment about this.  Although I only claim to speak Spanish.  I apportioned less time for Spanish because my level was high and I think in due time it will be permanent.

As of now,  I will continue with Catalan, French and German.  And so far, I've had so much fun.


----------



## Sallyb36

je suis mieux en espagnol.


----------



## shaloo

Hi french learner!

I have completed 300 hours of french in a year and a half and im in the third level now (classes commence from this august).

I've just started learning spanish(a non regular course, i.e., through correspondence.We get to meet our teacher once in a while)and I feel my knowledge in French is helping me understand spanish better.

In addition to these, I've started learning written Tamil (I know a bit, but its only spoken tamil) from a friendly neighbour. The tamil script is entirely different from my mother tongue, but I'm able to manage it .

This is only the initial stage but I hope I'll continue and come out well in both(in fact the three). So, I wish U all the best and I suggest that U go ahead and experiment it.


----------



## cirrus

My degree involved three languages.  Since then other languages I have been exposed to - Italian and Dutch and bits of Portuguese have washed over me.  What I find is that whilst it is relatively easy to get to understand what is being said to actually be able to speak with confidence is a whole different matter. I have friends who went to live in Portugal after being in Spain with the effect that their Spanish sounds a disaster. Similarly with people who lived in Germany who now live in the Netherlands their German has gone to pot.  I suppose it depends how close the languages are.


----------



## SimoneW

When you are at the "high school" age in the netherlands you're learning three foreign languages simultaneous; French, German and English. (Some schools even have more languages.)
It goes without problem. 

In my personal experience I even prefer to learn more languages at the same time. I find it's getting boring continously working on only one language.

So I would say go for it


----------



## Tensai

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> It would be quite confusing, especially if the languages are similar, eg. Japenese and Chinese
> Tatz.


 
Chinese and Japanese are not similar. the only thing they have in similarity are the Chinese characters in the Japanese language, and many of them have the same meanings.


----------



## Pivra

I was going to start French but I am still struggling for my independence from Spanglish, so, I think it is better to go with one language at a time, especially when they are very similar, you wouldn't want to get them mixed up.

You woudn't want to be saying:

Eu suis aprendendo le português. lol

kidding.


----------



## french_learner06

Wow, so many replies!  I actually asked the same question to the guy who's quoted above as not recommending learning 2 languages simultaneously LOL 

I'm going to have a go at it, and keep on learning both - I'm not exactly starting from scratch, and I haven't run into any difficulties so far.  I didn't know dutch schools make you learn 3 languages - I would've liked that in my school.  Do kids there end up speaking all three languages well?  

Anyway, thanks everyone for your replies and well wishes.


----------



## SimoneW

> Do kids there end up speaking all three languages well?


 
Well, it depends also a little to the level of "high school" you're at. The lower the level of the school the less time you spend on it and the lower your final level will be. 
I think most off the young people speak English and German at some level that they can have a conversation. 
French will be more difficult since the base language is different (Latin)


----------



## Florzinha

Boa sorte com seus estudos!

I actually took three languages at one time in college--Spanish, French, and Portuguese.  All three were intensive, with 90 minute classes every day.  I had them one after another until lunchtime five days a week...and I confess that by lunch I sometimes couldn't even speak ENGLISH.

But it was a great experience, and it taught me that I could eventually keep it all straight in my mind.

That being said, I strongly believe it is true that you never really speak a language well until you actually psend time in a country where that langage is spoken.  When I went to Brazil for my junior year abroad, I had taken 12 full months of intensive Portuguese...but I didn't really begin to *learn* the language until I lived overseas and had to rent an apartment, go shopping, register for classes (what a nightmare!) and watch TV in the target language.

Flor


----------



## anjam918

Dear French Learner,

We had a Prime Minister who knew a dozen languages.
But he rarely spoke.

There is a medical condition, wherein people with
severe head injuries start speaking a strange 
tounge.This is one easy way of
aquiring a new tongue without any effort.

Learn as many languages
as possible and speak/use them .I'm inspired by
the replies to your letter.

anjam918


----------



## Tatzingo

Tensai said:
			
		

> Chinese and Japanese are not similar. the only thing they have in similarity are the Chinese characters in the Japanese language, and many of them have the same meanings.



Tensai,

I disagree. You point out the above as being the "ONLY" thing that they have in common, whilst this is true,  The "adopted" Chinese characters in Japanese represent a significant part of the language. They are one of 3 types of Japanese characters. I agree that many of them have the same meaning and where they don't, they often try to convey a similar idea - Hence my suggestion that chinese and Japenese are similar. (NOT identical)

Certainly, in the case of someone who is new to oriental languages, learning both Japanese and Chinese at the same time could lead to confusion due to the overlap.

Tatz.


----------



## a_n_a_r

I think that Chinese and Japanese kanji's are different(amount of kanji's too)
Also is Chinese speech similar to Japanese?


----------



## panjabigator

I am not an expert on this, but Im going to say no.  Chinese is a tonal language, and I have never heard anything about Japanese being this way.


----------



## Tensai

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Tensai,
> 
> I disagree. You point out the above as being the "ONLY" thing that they have in common, whilst this is true, The "adopted" Chinese characters in Japanese represent a significant part of the language. They are one of 3 types of Japanese characters. I agree that many of them have the same meaning and where they don't, they often try to convey a similar idea - Hence my suggestion that chinese and Japenese are similar. (NOT identical)
> 
> Certainly, in the case of someone who is new to oriental languages, learning both Japanese and Chinese at the same time could lead to confusion due to the overlap.
> 
> Tatz.


 

maybe because that i am a native Chinese speaker, i don't really understand the difficulties for foreigners to learn Chinese, just like some ESL teachers expects us to learn English like they did while they were children

most of them have similar meanings/idea, however, sometimes they are completely different, such as the word 手紙 (tegami) in Japanese, means 'letter', but in Chinese, the word 手紙 (shou zhi) means 'toilet paper'.

from the late 19th century or early 20th century, Chinese also borrowed a large amount of Kanji terms that Japanese invented, those Kanjis terms were made to translate Western ideas, the Japanese invented words in kanji such as government 政府, society社會, science 科學, health 健康, telephone 電話 (i just copied and pasted these from an online Chinese dictionary because i can't type Chinese and Japanese on this computer). the Chinese scholars, some were studying in Japan, they thought the Japanese translations made more sense and were more practical, so they decided to use the Japanese translations instead of the Chinese translations

the Japanese Kanjis have two different readings, kunyomi and onyomi, kunyomi is reading the Chinese characters in Japanese way, while onyomi is reading the Chinese characters in Chinese way, for example the word kanji 漢字 is in onyomi reading (Chinese style reading)


----------



## Tensai

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I am not an expert on this, but Im going to say no. Chinese is a tonal language, and I have never heard anything about Japanese being this way.


 
Japanese has the characteristics of both stress and tonal language
there are some words that sounds similar, but the pitch differs the meaning just like in Chinese
such as for the word 'hashi'..im gonna use capital letters where the part is accented
HAshi - chopsticks 箸
haSHI - bridge  橋
hashi - edge 端


----------



## Aldin

Well I go to language school and we learn
Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian(mother tongue),English-as first foreign language,German-as second,French-as third,Latin-as classical,Turkish-optional,but I'm also learning Spanish by myself and some Arabian.


----------



## fificremefarben

Well I'm currently learning three at university- French (been doing it for 8 years), Spanish (been doing it for one year) and Portuguese (just started it this year). I found it quite daunting it first. I think it's mostly a case of allocating time to each language, for example im focussing slightly more on portuguese than french because my french is stronger. So as long as you have some previous knowledge of the languages i think i would be fine- but if you were doing 2 or more from scratch you might get muddled etc.


----------



## guixols

I find it helps if the languages are related. Having a good knowledge of the grammar and structure of one romance language makes it easier to pick up a second or third. It also helps if they don't sound too similar. For example, I speak fairly decent Italian and Spanish, but have a tendency to lapse into "espaliano", that is, use an Italian word in a Spanish sentence or vice versa. I don't have that problem with French, though, because it doesn't sound like the other two. But that's just me.


----------



## Scrooge

I'm probably at a high intermediate level in French (i.e. I know how to conjugate verbs in every tense, I know most of the important grammatical topics, and I can understand 80-90% of what is being said when I read French webpages, but my ability to have actual conversations in French is lacking). Do you think it would be fine for me to start learning another language soon (as long as I keep working on French)?


----------



## Nuclear Grenade

I am learning two languages at once and it's worked out well for me. I learned Japanese in college for three years, so I think I've got a firm grasp of the language. Shortly after leaving college I moved to South Korea. I have been learning Korean very fast because I'm immersed in it, and because the Japanese and Korean languages are somewhat similar. So I keep building on my japanese through self study while assimilating korean.


----------



## Namakemono

At the moment I'm learning three languages (German, Danish, and Japanese). Sometimes, when I try to speak Danish, the pronouns come out in German, and the Danes don't like it when that happens. I also sometimes place the verbs at the end of a sentence accidentaly.


----------



## LanguageTraveler

Hi Chipolata!

I don't necessarily think it is a bad idea to try to learn one more than one language at a time. 

I simply think that the more similar the languages are the more difficult it becomes!

In the past I have been confused by learning Spanish and French at the same time. There have been occassions where I have known words but not been sure which language it belongs to, and other times when I have somehow invented my own verbs! Thankfully, I now have the hang of keeping the languages separate, (I hope)!

But French and Spanish have a lot of similarities.

I can't help but think if you are learning, for example; Spanish and Japanese, or Russian, or maybe even German, any two dissimilar languages, it may be less confusing!

I think the other problem is trying to keep up to a good level in so many languages. It is very difficult to maintain your level in a foreign language once you are outside of the country. 

But then I am certainly not a 'born linguist'. Unlike some others, I do need to work at it.

For someone like me the choice is, as we say in English, whether to be 'a Jack of all trades, or a master of none'!

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Anatoli

Learning dissimilar languages is not less confusing. I tried to learn Chinese, Japanese and Arabic for a rather long stretch - a few months, dividing my time in rather equal portions, now I find it too difficult and feel a bit overheated, I also feel that I miss out on achieving a good level in one language by learning others. I don't think I have enough time to study a few languages, so I'll achieve some level in one, learn another, then back.

It is OK, though if you study full-time. At Uni, on some semesters I studied German, English and French simultaneously, while also dabbling in Japanese.


----------



## Shiggity

I know some Spanish, less Latin, and even less French and I can tell you I often mix up words.  For one example of many, the rel. pronoun "quod" will sometimes come to mind faster than "que."  For this reason, I'm holding off on learning any more French until my Spanish improves.


----------



## dificilima

Seems to me it would depend primarily on how easily you learn languages, how many related languages you already know, how much time you have and, to a lesser degree, your age.  As a child, I picked up simultaneous languages quickly and easily.  As an adult, it has become more difficult.  

My job requires me to move to a new country most years, often to remote locations where multiple languages are spoken.  Since my stay is short, my study time is limited (having to also invest time in a new context and job) and textbooks/qualified teachers are often nonexistant, I find it very difficult to concentrate on more than one language at a time.  Although I will learn things like greetings and numbers in most primary languages, I usually end up choosing one of the more commonly spoken languages and focusing on that.  
Between jobs, when I have time and good language-learning resources, I may spend time furthering my study of several languages.


----------



## fab_ste_cristo_efis

I am doing it in this fashion--

I began by learning French, my school offers 8 levels (it should take 4 years to complete all 8). And Now in school I am taking Spanish. My school doesn't offer Italian, so after i got a footing in Spanish sounds I have begun to teach myself Italian online in my spare time... Speaking of which, If anyone knows a really good website or CD program that teaches Italian it would be much appreciated-- It would be even better if it had Spanish and French also.


----------



## Lusitania

I first learnt English and then French and now Spanish. In the begining it was a mess with Portuguese as they are very similar languages. The Cervantes Institute is also renewing their practises with Lusophone students as we learn it faster. I also went back to French and although I had studied before it's difficult as I'm not that exposed to the language to practise it, which doesn't happen with the Spanish of course.

I also would like to learn other languages but I think that I might get confused, especially with Catalan and Italian or Romenian.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello basedowlives, haven't read through the thread but I imagine you've got some good advice already. anyway here's my experience. I believe it all depends on you whether you can study several languages at one time and still get something out of your studies. for me, I've done it and it's ok. but tit has to be said, I have studied languages since early primary school, as I live in a country where you automatically have to have a second language (Swedish or Finnish, depending on your mother tongue) and then after some years you start English. after that it's optional, and I've had a few. so when I started I only had one language at a time, which probably develops your language studying capacity, and then later on I've had several at one time and been ok. there's more of a trouble if the languages you learn are very similar to each other, as there's the risk that you mix and blend them. but also, every language has it's own rythme, so once you get the feel for it, so the risk of mixing up is definitely lowered. you just have to remember to make a point of contrasting those languages, so you have an active, and not only passive, knowledge of which words and forms of expression is natural to which language. I've learned some Dutch, and in the beginning I probably mixed a little with German that I knew from before, but after a while things settled. and actually, it's a great benefit of knowing the one to learn the other, also, the similarities obviously help out. same with Spanish and Galician , for me. 

good luck and enjoy the languages!


----------



## Lugubert

dificilima said:


> Seems to me it would depend primarily on how easily you learn languages, how many related languages you already know, how much time you have and, to a lesser degree, your age. As a child, I picked up simultaneous languages quickly and easily. As an adult, it has become more difficult.


Too few people have stressed the age thing. Like mentioned from Finland, I had at times three foreign languages in high school (other streams had even more). Thanks to the combination of my parents' genes, I outperformed everyone in my class on languages (and most of them on science, which was the stream).

In rather early university years, I also now and then took three languages. Some conflicts, but no major problems.

Just a few years ago, I tried that volume again. Great fun, but essentially a failure. Having learned the lesson, I now, at 63, concentrate on one language only.


----------



## panjabigator

Maintaining them after achieving a proficient level is the key.  What do you after your language falls out of use...how hard is it to ¨relearn¨ it?


----------



## Genecks

I like learning one language at a time. Perhaps the best thing is to improve upon one's own language. Afterwards, learning about the philosophy of language, semantics, grammar, lingustics, etc. a person can walk into a foreign language and start understanding the logic of it.

Sometimes historical events make languages seem illogical, and that's why it helps to have people with historical knowledge in language around.

I read somewhere a person typically remembers 25% of whatever he or she learned long ago after 20+ years pass. I don't think it would be too difficult to relearn a language.

I've studied Japanese, but right now I'm studying Spanish. I always end up learning German for some odd reason because I study science and chemistry. Otherwise I'll pick up bits and pieces of Greek and Latin while studying philosophy.


----------



## Aussielinguist

I'd just like to relate my experience with learning multiple languages.  It's perhaps peronally unique to myself but, feedback on others' experiences is in part what you're looking for I guess.  So, over the years I have learned languages 1 at a time, and on other occasions more than one at a time.

Learning multiple languages:
I think that for thoroughness and a high level of proficiency in a language it's best to concentrate on one language at a time.  However I do believe you can obtain the same skill level if you studied more than one at a time, but it's just going to take longer (obvious, I know).  Also, if the focus is not primarily on one language, sometimes vocabularly may not 'stick' quite as effectively as you have a lot more to cover with more than one language.  

Time:  
Time is the biggest issue in learning more than one at a time, since it is best to do a bit each day- and finding that time for me hasn't been easy.  Being organised is a big priority.

Language similarities/ differences:  
I studied French and Spanish at the same time both without prior knowledge.  Regardless of the similarities I virtually never got them mixed up.  Okay maybe a word once a month, but not worth considering.  There's an advantage to learning languages that are similar in recognising cognates.  However like others have mentioned I think it is more of a disadvantage to study languages that are similar as you are more likely to get 'your wires crossed', or you just simply have to think that little bit more to make sure you aren't getting mixed up.  I don't think that you shouldn't do it, it's just easier if the languages are more unique ie I wouldn't recommend studying Italian and Spanish together, nor Dutch and German, nevertheless I'd still probably do it anyway.  Studying Dutch and Spanish together, great idea.

Re-learning languages:
On and off I have stopped studying languages, started again, stopped again, started again, gone back to 1 at a time, then 3 at a time... I think once you begin studying more than one at once, try not to go back to studying just one, as you will obviously become 'rusty' with lack of practice.  But as you can tell I have organisational issues at times.  However the bonus with this 'stop-start' process is that every single time you 're-learn' concepts, words, grammatical processes it reinforces it and it becomes easier every time even if it's years later.

All in all if you want to study more than one at a time, like some others here have also said, give it a shot and see how you go.  I am aware it may appear that I contradict myself with the pro's and cons, but there's advantages to each method.  I think the message is you can do it, and why not, just so long as you can structure your time for effective acquisition.  The reason I'm curious about all this (i rarely post if ever on these things) is that I love language learning, and I'm again thinking of going back to learning multiple languages... all the while doing an unrelated degree at university.  J'adore les langues, surtout le francais  Quelle belle langue!


----------



## al-Thawrii

Hey there y'all,

I am currently learning Arabic and Turkish simultaneously. While I have a very good grasp of Turkish, I am still taking 30 minutes a day to keep myself on my toes (since I have passed all the Turkish courses available at my university)... but I am wondering if doing such is too much for my brain to handle if I'm going to get serious about learning Modern Standard and Egyptian Arabic!

Any tips or ideas?


----------



## Suehil

Don't underestimate your brain, it can handle more than you think.  
In my opinion it is important to keep up the Turkish to prevent it fading into the background as you learn the new language.  It would be a shame to have to start again!


----------



## Lugubert

Part of it is an age thing. I had English, German and French from grade 5 to 12; those taking the classical stream added at least Latin and Greek.

Taking close relatives like Russian and Bulgarian at the age of 60 wasn't very successful. I have more hope for this autumn's OT Hebrew + NT Greek.

If you're sufficiently motivated, you'll succeed.


----------



## cherine

*I'm afraid we can't allow this thread to go any further, because it's against the forum's guildelines prohibiting request of advices.*

*I'll close this thread and leave it in the forum for the benefit of all future learners. There are other threads discussing the same topic, feel free to search for them, but please no more posts on this topic.*

*Thank you all.*


----------

